# bluebird frame viruses robin frame



## 2speed (May 23, 2013)

I bought a elgin project bike and noticed that there is no holes for a head badge.is the bluebird frame and robin frame the same other than that.whats up with this.


----------



## Nickinator (May 23, 2013)

more then likely you have a bluebird frame, post up some pictures of it if you could.

Thanks, Nick.



2speed said:


> I bought a elgin project bike and noticed that there is no holes for a head badge.is the bluebird frame and robin frame the same other than that.whats up with this.


----------



## jpromo (May 23, 2013)

Do I smell another '38?


----------



## 2speed (May 23, 2013)

*elgin frame*

on the bb is c79265 on the back of bb is a sq box stamp with a 8


----------



## Nickinator (May 23, 2013)

a sq box with an 8? where is this located? and congratulations you own a 38 bluebird!  do you know if it came with a solid chain ring or a star shaped one?



2speed said:


> on the bb is c79265 on the back of bb is a sq box stamp with a 8


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 23, 2013)

That makes 18.


----------



## 2speed (May 23, 2013)

*frame*

more pic of robin frame


----------



## Nickinator (May 23, 2013)

people mistake the robin frame for bluebird frames if all the parts are stripped off it as they were the same frame but with no head badge holes or headtude grease ports drilled in. so you own whats left of a bluebird.

Thanks for posting,  Nick.



2speed said:


> more pic of robin frame


----------



## 2speed (May 23, 2013)

*elgin frame*



Nickinator said:


> a sq box with an 8? where is this located? and congratulations you own a 38 bluebird!  do you know if it came with a solid chain ring or a star shaped one?




it came with a robin crank and a restored robin tank.i guess i need to find a robin frame and some fenders to build my robin 
dang and was just about ready to paint it


----------



## Nickinator (May 23, 2013)

if your ever interested in selling the frame let me know, id love to add all its data to my collection and buy it.

Nick.



2speed said:


> it came with a robin crank and a restored robin tank.i guess i need to find a robin frame and some fenders to build my robin
> dang and was just about ready to paint it


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 23, 2013)

I'm guessing a Robin frame with head badge holes and grease port filled in to pass it off as a Bluebird would be found out by the serial number.


----------



## Nickinator (May 23, 2013)

if its a fake the only way to tell if its a true bluebird is to feel the inside of the headtude for rewelded holes mostly for the grease port hole. 



Stinky_Sullivan said:


> I'm guessing a Robin frame with head badge holes and grease port filled in to pass it off as a Bluebird would be found out by the serial number.


----------



## Nickinator (May 23, 2013)

what color was the frame originally? If you know.

Nick.


----------



## 2speed (May 24, 2013)

*frame*



Nickinator said:


> what color was the frame originally? If you know.
> 
> Nick.




it was black


----------



## Nickinator (May 24, 2013)

black or gun metal gray?



2speed said:


> it was black


----------



## 2speed (May 24, 2013)

*frame*



Nickinator said:


> black or gun metal gray?




yea gray.i thought it was just faded black


----------

